# PITBULL PUPPY HAS DISTEMPER I HAVE NO MONEY PLEASE HELP



## BLAZENFEATHER (Feb 21, 2010)

MY PITBULL PUPPY HAS DISTEMPER . HE IS THROWING UP, BUMPPING INTO THINGS,ETC.. I AM GOING THROUGH FINANCIAL PROBLEMS RIGHT NOW, AND I HAVE NO MONEY.. NO VET WILL HELP ME. HE IS GOING TO DIE. I LIVE IN LONG BEACH, CAN ANYONE HELP ME...


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

make sure it is distemper but go to the site below 
web site How To Treat Canine Distemper | How To Do Things
http://www.oldandsold.com/articles04/dogs128.shtml
http://www.planoanimalclinic.com/therapies_cure.htm
I know this is not what you want to here but this might help you a littel over the years i have tryed many of things like feeding chicken soup every two hours to keep puppy hidrated with the amount of sodium in it it best to dylute with warm water and vitamins at the same time a very small amount of wormer bepending on size of pup two brops of the warmer if under 10 pounds of body wait everyday for four days if pup makes it this far. remember if distemper shot is given will not help it takes about four days to kick in. so pointless till the puppy is doing better get a vaperisor ad a small amount of vicks (can get the same effect with a hot plate a pot of water ad the vicks vapor rub and turn the hot plate on to a slow heat) you dont want to boil the water just warm it enough for the vapors to start working put pup in a closed room (like bathroom) and check every two hours on the pup feed it check the water level you know basic commin sence lol make sure you rub his or her tummy to help keep it relaxed. good luck and keep me posted. this is not a perm. treatment but has worked a few times for me.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I see this alot on craigslist people asking for donations to help might be an idea , I dont like all the people asking for handouts but if your at rock bottom and cant get the money maybe you will luck out try posting on there { you might have to have a vet lined up and they donate directly to the vet in your name} worth a shot. I d be calling every vet and see if you can find one comassionate for the dog who will maybe make payment plans or something. best of luck , great post above by the way hope that works .


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your puppy. I have done many things for dogs that are ill. If you are comfortable do it you can go to the feed store get a syringe and needle and give the pup sub-q of water. This will help keep him dyhrated and will prevent him from vomitting too. I also make up ground beef and brown rice and puree it to a gruel and feed the pup that you can also soak oatmeal and feed him the water off it full of nutrients.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

There are vets,that will take a check,and hold the funds till you get paid. Even those that take payment plans.
In my area anyway. You should look deeper into it.


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> So sorry to hear about your puppy. I have done many things for dogs that are ill. If you are comfortable do it you can go to the feed store get a syringe and needle and give the pup sub-q of water. This will help keep him dyhrated and will prevent him from vomitting too. I also make up ground beef and brown rice and puree it to a gruel and feed the pup that you can also soak oatmeal and feed him the water off it full of nutrients.


Mikado I havent tried the oatmeal idea but thanks I will put this on my list to try. hopefully I will not have to go threw anymore things like this but sounds like it should help. could you right out a list of thing you have tried and others have tried that worked and make a place on the site to where people can come on read and try them never know this might help poeple till they can get to the vet. anyone else think this would be a good idea


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

You can give Anitbotics because bacteria take advantage of the damaged lining of the intestines and lungs. 

Administer Intestinal coatings, antispasmodic agents and emollients are given to minimize diarrhea. 

Dehydration, brought about by diarrhea, is corrected with intravenous electrolyte fluids. This one treatment is probably the most effective thing we can do. 

Debilitated dogs, unable to eat, benefit from injections or liquid of essential vitamins and NutriCaL nutrients. 

So get the following:
- Antibotics :: Penicillin or Cephalexin (purchase from some pet stores or internet pet stores)
- Kaopectate (Intestinal coating)
- pedialyte (baby section of stores)
- Powder Vitamins or crush vitamins add to Pedialyte to administer through mouth. 
- NutriCal (nutrition is small dosages but High in Nutrients) 

There is No antiviral drugs exist that effect canine distemper virus. 
Once dogs develop nervous system signs we have no effective treatment

Best of luck


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

is there an update on the puppy today ???


----------

